# Most versatile goggle lens?



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

The orange lens is about as versatile as you can get, I heard red or pink are versatile as well, but I have never tried them. Polarized lenses are not good for night riding.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

how about the Zeal Optics sppx goggles? their lens changes shades. the brighter it is outside the darker the lens is, the darker it is outside the lighter the lens tint is.


----------



## dodgemaniac (Nov 20, 2010)

i have a set of oakley splices with the vr50 pink irridium lenses and i really like them for daytime and night riding


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

i have spy soldiers with a bronze lens and they work fine both day and night


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Argo said:


> how about the Zeal Optics sppx goggles? their lens changes shades. the brighter it is outside the darker the lens is, the darker it is outside the lighter the lens tint is.


Zeal SPPX all the way. I LOVE these goggles. I swear, sometimes I think they do more for my riding than my board (NS Titan), because when I can see every little bump and shadow, I ride more confidently (= faster). They change quickly, they never fog, and the lens is so perfect there is no distortion at all. Plus, they're polarized, so they cut glare when it's sunny, and increase contrast. They aren't cheap, but I really think they're worth every penny. 

Btw, just saw an ad in TWS mag for Zeal's new top o' the line goggle, with built-in GPS tracking stats displayed on the inside of the lens.


----------



## SoCalBurton (Sep 28, 2009)

I was using persimion in my oakleys a-frames for awhile. then accidently my buddy got me the vr50 pink iridium from oakley..im sold..ill prob use them for everything from here on out.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I have the oakley a-frames and swap the high intensity yellow and fire iridium lenses. 

I just keep the un-used lens in my pants or jacket pocket then swap it out when it gets dark or bright.

my thought here is why get a "versatile" lens that is just okay in most conditions, when you can have the best lenses for the exact condition your in...

Swapping the lenses in and out is pretty easy too, only takes me a minute or less.


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

Enigmatic said:


> I have the oakley a-frames and swap the high intensity yellow and fire iridium lenses.
> 
> I just keep the un-used lens in my pants or jacket pocket then swap it out when it gets dark or bright.
> 
> ...


Except oakley lenses are exhorbitantly expensive and buying two lenses is out of the practical price range for most people. But, I do agree if you can afford it.


----------



## [fly] (Feb 14, 2011)

I've got some cheapo Scott goggles with the brown lenses. They're great in any light I've had them in, up until dusk, then they absolutely suck in the dark or when the ski hill has lights on. I had half a thought of buying a clear set of goggles, or maybe some yellow or amber. Is there one color that's better than another for nighttime riding, under lights?


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

They were probably talking about Smith I/Os which are amazing goggles. I got a pair for like $50 and they came with 2 lenses and a hard case. One lense is kinda dark and the other is light and blue. It literally takes 30 seconds to swap lenses.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

I/O's are great. 

But check it out like this. If you can take 3 minutes or less to swap a dark lens with a transparent lens, then you have all the versatility in the world. Theres no such thing as a good lens that can be suitable for most conditions. 

Hands down the most awesome goggles in the world...
*Ashbury Kaleidoscopes*, 80 dollars and they come with two lenses (One dark brown, one transparent yellow). They have a thin frame that allows a very wide range of vision and will easily fit well for most faces and nose bridges. 

Far better than a 140$ pair of oakleys/vonzippers/electrics/smiths that only come with one lens.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I use Pink Iridium from Oakley as my all around. I always have my other goggles with me as well. I just keep them a locker in the lodge. If you have a backpack, just carry it there. I don't understand why your friends would only bring one lens if they have multiple ones. Defeats the purpose of having multiple lenses.

Oakley is super durable, hence the price range. I finally managed to scuff my lens on my Splices. The reason this happened? A group of us climbed up piled snow in the parking lot for a photo op with our boards. On my climb down, my board slipped and it came crashing into my goggle edge first.

Definitely scuffed. I'm sure other goggles would have been badly scratched or cracked even. Glad I was wearing my goggles. I would have had a pretty cut on my face.

On the flip side, I have a pair of 2012 Spy goggles. Don't know the name, but they are big like the EG2. Some tree riding and branch whips caused knicks all over the lens. This only further proves to me the better durability of Oakley lenses. 

Plus you can find Oakley on sale for affordable prices. Why get another lens when you can just put it towards another goggle on sale?


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

bumping up this thread
went to a store, they suggested the Oakley Shaun White goggle. What do you think? which lens should I get in order to have a most versatile pair?
thanks


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Leo said:


> I use Pink Iridium from Oakley as my all around. I always have my other goggles with me as well. I just keep them a locker in the lodge. If you have a backpack, just carry it there. I don't understand why your friends would only bring one lens if they have multiple ones. Defeats the purpose of having multiple lenses.
> 
> Oakley is super durable, hence the price range. I finally managed to scuff my lens on my Splices. The reason this happened? A group of us climbed up piled snow in the parking lot for a photo op with our boards. On my climb down, my board slipped and it came crashing into my goggle edge first.
> 
> ...


Another +1 for pink iridium. Comparable in versatility to an orange lens but the iridium helps with glare. My roommate likes HI persimmon


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Yea Id say the oakley Pink iridium lens is the best all around lens out there. but Im not a fan of oakley goggles, had a few pairs in the past and hated them. I rock the smith I/O now and they are the best goggles Ive owned. the pink lens they come with would be good for night and day riding. but im 50% color blind and for some reason any color lens seems to mess me all up (except oakleys pink but like I said I hate oakley goggles) so recently I've been using clear lens, the sun doesnt bother me at all at it doesnt get better then clean when the sun is going down.


----------



## TJFunk (Nov 20, 2011)

10 years ago I got some big smith goggles with a dark red lense. Still using them to this day. Day or night I'm pretty happy with them. My only hangup is that they fog easy when the humidity is up and I leave them on my head, but so what.

The only other pair I've had were Oakley grenade goggles I bought last year, they had a yellow lense and I hated them to be honest. I gave them to my girlfriend and she never uses them either.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> Im not a fan of oakley goggles, had a few pairs in the past and hated them. I rock the smith I/O now and they are the best goggles Ive owned.



may i ask you what you didnt like on Oakley and what you do of I/O?


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

High-Intensity Persimmon Oakley


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a pair of Von Zipper Feenoms with smoke green chrome lenses. Awesome goggles that never fog and a great all around lens even at night. Light transmission is 45%


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Smith I/O's are the best. Really easy to change the lens on em, you can do it while sitting on the lift. Every pair comes with 2 lenses, one for super sunny days and one for overcast days.


----------



## vaporizer82 (Jul 28, 2011)

dragon mace with a blue iridium during the day... and clear oakley mx goggles at night. tearoffs are sweet for snow!


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

get a goggle with good quality foam on it...that's the part that breaks down the easiest

doesn't matter if your geordi la forge, shitty foam is the Achilles heel of goggles


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Zeal. Best goggle I've ever owned, bar none. And I've owned plenty of 'em.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

lorcar said:


> may i ask you what you didnt like on Oakley and what you do of I/O?


Yea, first thing was quality, right off the bat, Oakleys feel more cheaply made. I have a graveyard of old oakley goggles in my closet that ive had and friends had. they are my lend out pairs (for friends that I hate haha). the lenses scratch very easy, the plastic feels like a kids toy, they would constantly fog and to me the style of oakleys is retarded looking. looks like the mask from the game Halo. My Smith I/O on the other hand are super comfy, NEVER fog, they feel very sturdy the foam as someone else mentioned is still in near perfect condition 2 yrs later, switching the lens stupid fast, but what I like about them the most is the the peripheral vision that you get. its almost like you cant see the boarders of the goggles. vs other goggles that limit your vision. thats what originally sold me on these. The 2 lenses that they come with are good I like the darker lens best is a little too dark for night. and the pink'ish night lens gave me problems because like I mentioned before im partially color blind so clear lens works perfect for me for all conditions. cost something like $25.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks everyone.
You almost made me change my mind, and I am actually thinking of getting two lens instead of a versatile one. 
So, if I go Oakley (easier to find where I live) which 2 lens you recommend to cover ALL conditions?
and if I find SMITH online, which two lens for this brand?

thanks a lot again


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

you really need 2 lens, as for smith's in low light, flat light and fog blue sensor lens

idk about bright and sunny...doesn't happen much around here


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

I use the Red Mirror Sol-X for sunny and partial cloudy days and the Sensor Mirror for night riding and dark cloudy days.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I have Swans that are made near me in a factory in Osaka.
The lens is light pink and polarized (similar to oakley pink iridium) and it may not be better than 2 lenses but its not far off IMO. Does a great job in low light and sunny conditions. 

Its so changeable here it would just be a pain to change lenses. I could be switching every 20 mins some days. 

Either way good goggles are important and worth it IMO.


----------



## farnsworth (Sep 21, 2011)

Not a fan of carrying multiple lenses and switching during the day. Oakley vr50 pink iridium is perfect for a single all purpose lense. Oakleys are bitchen if you take care of them and the Splices are the most comfortable goggle around IMO.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

farnsworth said:


> Oakleys are bitchen if you take care of them .


what do you mean?


----------



## farnsworth (Sep 21, 2011)

lorcar said:


> what do you mean?


Just follow the instructions that come with the goggles...
Store them in the micro bag they come in.
Do not wipe the inside of the lense when they are wet and only clean the lenses with the bag. I have never had the durability issues with the foam or lenses described in this thread.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Me neither. Ive had Ashbury, Spy and alot of dragon goggles, but I think Oakley is the number 1 goggle brand. I use them for Dirtbike riding aswell


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

popping up this old thread I had started, as I still didnt buy the new goggles...
just wondering if things have dramatically changed since last time I checked in or not. 
For example, I saw Giro is also making goggles these days. 
Should I still stick to most popular brand and models like Oakley? consider I am in Italy, so not all brands you have are available here
Also, I am still torn between "just one pair of lens" or two, but you have to carry one...


----------



## EpicSnowPlow (Jan 1, 2011)

I love my A-frames with Pink Iridium. I did however have a persimmon/amber lens. I liked them, but I like my Pink Iridiums much more.


----------



## Planet Boulder (Oct 30, 2012)

My Spy Tevors have the persimmon lens, which works great for me on sunny/bright days, but not well at all in low light. For low light, I use my trusty old Spy Blizzards with the pink lens.


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm also shopping for some new goggles...
I find a bit of sight restriction with my Spy Targa IIs. I have a pretty big head.
Any advice on some bigger lenses for guys like me who have to buy an XL helmet?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

lorcar said:


> popping up this old thread I had started, as I still didnt buy the new goggles...


I'm cheap, and I break things, so I don't have goggles with easily swappable lenses. Instead I have a pair of Smith goggles with the "gold lite" lens (which is orange) for low light days, and Smith with RC36 Polarized lenses for days I'm 100% sure will be bright.

So far since I bought the orange ones I've probably used them 90% of the time. When it's blue bird you shouldn't have trouble seeing anything, so lens colour doesn't make much difference to me, it's low light where the orange really shines and that's when I have the hardest time reading the snow.

So with all the fancy goggles out there, I ride with a $40 pair of goggles with plain orange lenses. And I'm not shy about spending money on gear, that's just what works for me! :yahoo:


----------



## eer5000 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have some Von Zippers with a Bronze Chrome lens, works well for me in all conditions, except at night.

I have tried using a iridium lens, but it seemed like overkill, I couldn't really get used to it.


----------



## kungfulu (Jan 4, 2013)

EpicSnowPlow said:


> I love my A-frames with Pink Iridium. I did however have a persimmon/amber lens. I liked them, but I like my Pink Iridiums much more.


How were the persimmon in lower light conditions?


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

Argo said:


> how about the Zeal Optics sppx goggles? their lens changes shades. the brighter it is outside the darker the lens is, the darker it is outside the lighter the lens tint is.


There are a few photochromic options now. I got some new Smith I/OS goggles with a photochromic lens.

I had Smith I/Os before but I found I'd rarely change the lens - I just used the red mirror lens for everything.

The photochromic lens will at least adapt a little to the conditions. Plus the I/OS just fits my face better, which I didn't expect.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

kungfulu said:


> How were the persimmon in lower light conditions?


They're not bad in low light. I used them to ride at night and didn't have any problems. persimmon seems to be good in most conditions but not great in any either. i've heard good things about hi persimmon also


----------



## kungfulu (Jan 4, 2013)

brucew. said:


> They're not bad in low light. I used them to ride at night and didn't have any problems. persimmon seems to be good in most conditions but not great in any either. i've heard good things about hi persimmon also


This is exactly how I thought they would be. Good in everything but not great in anything.

Thanks


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

I like my Oakley Crowbars, Blue Iridium most of the time and Fire Iridium swaps.


----------



## kungfulu (Jan 4, 2013)

Edge said:


> I like my Oakley Crowbars, Blue Iridium most of the time and Fire Iridium swaps.


The Blue Iridium were the ones I was going to pick up because I heard nothing but great things about in changing conditions. I have Dark Grey and they are great when it is really sunny but when it gets a little dark....forget about it.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

If I were stuck with just one lens it would probably be a yellow. Good for both day and night and there is a reason it is the colour used by professional/competitive shooters.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Sudden_Death said:


> If I were stuck with just one lens it would probably be a yellow. Good for both day and night and there is a reason it is the colour used by professional/competitive shooters.


Yeah don't discount orange and red though, as they're used by shooters too. They're all a form of blue blocker to one degree or another.

Although I won't use the blinders while snowboarding! :yahoo:


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Yeah don't discount orange and red though, as they're used by shooters too. They're all a form of blue blocker to one degree or another.
> 
> Although I won't use the blinders while snowboarding! :yahoo:


Very true, although for night use you usually get a bit more light through the yellow. And yeah the peripherals out of most goggles is limited enough
as is!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Sudden_Death said:


> Very true, although for night use you usually get a bit more light through the yellow. And yeah the peripherals out of most goggles is limited enough
> as is!


Yeah back when I used to night board I had a clear lens for night (wanted the most light possible), and now I use a plain old orange lens for overcast days. Makes a world of difference over other lenses I've tried!


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

kungfulu said:


> This is exactly how I thought they would be. Good in everything but not great in anything.
> 
> Thanks


N/p

I'm picking up a pair of pink iridium this weekend, which are supposed to be another good all weather lens so i'll let you know how they compare to the persimmon


----------



## riziger (Dec 1, 2012)

VR50 Pink iridiums have pretty much been what I've rocked all winter. Bluebird, whiteout, night rides, overcast.


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

I rock Oakley A-Frames with fire lenses from about 8 years ago on sunny days and on cloudy days (which we get lots of in VT) I just roll with Splices and high intensity yellow. 

Honestly I love the HI Yellow lens. It's great for lighting up flat light and even if the sun comes out later on I can still wear them without being blinded by glare. They're awesome.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I'm cheap, and I break things, so I don't have goggles with easily swappable lenses. Instead I have a pair of Smith goggles with the "gold lite" lens (which is orange) for low light days, and Smith with RC36 Polarized lenses for days I'm 100% sure will be bright.
> 
> So far since I bought the orange ones I've probably used them 90% of the time. When it's blue bird you shouldn't have trouble seeing anything, so lens colour doesn't make much difference to me, it's low light where the orange really shines and that's when I have the hardest time reading the snow.
> 
> So with all the fancy goggles out there, I ride with a $40 pair of goggles with plain orange lenses. And I'm not shy about spending money on gear, that's just what works for me! :yahoo:


Strongly agree that you hardly ever get to ride the bright lens. If I was on the two goggle program I'd spend much more on the low light pair.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

riziger said:


> VR50 Pink iridiums have pretty much been what I've rocked all winter. Bluebird, whiteout, night rides, overcast.


Just picked these up today and wore them from the bright afternoon into the night and they're definitely much better than my old persimmon lens in all aspects. I highly recommend these :thumbsup:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I dig the pink contact on my Spy goggles. Very versatile. However, on very sunny days my eyes do start to get tired by the end of the day. But, I am super sensitive to light so your results may vary.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

Yellow or Orange lens?


Sudden_Death said:


> Very true, although for night use you usually get a bit more light through the yellow. And yeah the peripherals out of most goggles is limited enough
> as is!


Do u ride at night with yellow lens goggles?


poutanen said:


> Yeah back when I used to night board I had a clear lens for night (wanted the most light possible), and now I use a plain old orange lens for overcast days. Makes a world of difference over other lenses I've tried!


Is orange lens good for foggy days with snow falling? I'm looking for another set of googles and its always foggy here in the PNW.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

IS3_FTW said:


> Is orange lens good for foggy days with snow falling? I'm looking for another set of googles and its always foggy here in the PNW.


Goggles aren't going to make a massive difference, but I use orange for all my low light days (including fog, puking snow, etc.). Tough to find a plain old orange lens anymore though!


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ive got a pair of Quiksilver Hubbles & Oakley Crowbars...I love the Hubbles. I think the peripheral vision is wider in the Hubbles verses my Crowbars and the foam isn't as thick, so to me they feel like they fit closer to your face and are less noticeable. Oakleys do have a wider variety of lens choices which is a plus.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

IS3_FTW said:


> Yellow or Orange lens?
> 
> Do u ride at night with yellow lens goggles?
> 
> Is orange lens good for foggy days with snow falling? I'm looking for another set of googles and its always foggy here in the PNW.


Personally, I find yellow to be the best. Especially out here in the PNW. I ride with the Oakley H.I. Yellow lense 98% of the time. I have a sunny day lense as well, but I use it about twice a season.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

SnowSource said:


> High-Intensity Persimmon Oakley


these. the best


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Goggles aren't going to make a massive difference, but I use orange for all my low light days (including fog, puking snow, etc.). Tough to find a plain old orange lens anymore though!


I have goggles that work well enough during sunny to light overcast. But they suck in fog and dark overcast days.



NWBoarder said:


> Personally, I find yellow to be the best. Especially out here in the PNW. I ride with the Oakley H.I. Yellow lense 98% of the time. I have a sunny day lense as well, but I use it about twice a season.


Thanks for the info. So hard to find them this time of yr


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I've been wearing Oakley Airbrakes this year. Fire Iridium for most conditions but when the light gets really flat or it's night, I switch to High Pesimmon. This covers more of the spectrum adequately without having to fumble with multiple lenses to match constantly changing light conditions.

I've found the speed of weather changing in Colorado to be much more significant than out East. In the east, I could typically pick one lens and it worked for the day; either bluebird or mostly sunny or cloudy and flat.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

riziger said:


> VR50 Pink iridiums have pretty much been what I've rocked all winter. Bluebird, whiteout, night rides, overcast.


+1. I bought these thinking they would be mainly used for cloudy days but they work fine for bluebird also. I have used them all season and never changed once.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Pink iridiums are the best thing that has ever happened to me.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Smith red sensor mirror lenses are amazing. Almost everyday is grey skies with almost zero visibility here in the nw. But you put these in and shit is white again. They're amazing. 180 bucks but well worth it


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

How do you guys/girls board with pink goggles in the fog and piss poor days? I tried them a while ago and it seems dark to me. Is it just me or do other people who dont use pink goggles have the same issue?




Off Topic...rough terrain during piss poor days. Do you guys avoid them days, or just go slow and steady?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

How is this thread 7pgs long? lol...I'm gonna go with amber/persimmon or bronze (either one without mirror finish and even better if they're polarized) as the 2 most versatile lenses. They'll work best between low/flat light and sunny days, and still be just fine for night riding and on those blazing bright Spring days. I'm no engineer, so feel free to disagree, I'm just speaking from experience.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

IS3_FTW said:


> Off Topic...rough terrain during piss poor days. Do you guys avoid them days, or just go slow and steady?


A little slower maybe, but still fast enough to be fun. I like to call it riding by brail.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

IS3_FTW said:


> Off Topic...rough terrain during piss poor days. Do you guys avoid them days, or just go slow and steady?


Piss poor vision? Head for the trees, you can always see better in the trees. If it's foggy, cloudy, puking snow, or whatever, head into the glades. You'll see what I mean!


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

Triple8Sol said:


> How is this thread 7pgs long? lol....


U can blame me for bumping this up instead of starting another thread. I have found all my answers by searching. It helps save me from the noob bashing.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Smith Photochromic are as versatile as you can get


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Smith IO/X are the shit. Used mine over 30 days this year and not once did they fog. I have three lenses. 

The red sensor mirror which I use most. If it's bluebird forecast where I know the suns shining all day I pop in my red-sol-x. If its white light I pop in the blue sensor mirror. 

It's pretty easy to stick to one lens a day if you're not night riding.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

SoCalBurton said:


> I was using persimion in my oakleys a-frames for awhile. then accidently my buddy got me the vr50 pink iridium from oakley..im sold..ill prob use them for everything from here on out.


I was going to say exactly the same thing, we have extremely changeable weather and cloud here in Norway, although i don't use these, i know many that do, including my other half.

I actually have 5 sets of goggles, and generally check the weather beforehand, and if it changes significantly, then a 50 meter walk to the car and i change goggles not lenses... 

Although that did get a bit harder this year as i bought the Airwaves, and that means changing lens, but i have all the lens for them, managed to get 40% off retail, so it made sense, and they are very easily changed...


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

I picked up the Smith I/O for next season, have green sol x for bluebird, blue sensor for overcast and ignitor for everything in between. Might pick up a red sensor if I find it for a good price.


----------



## whatupdet (Jun 3, 2013)

Are goggles only recommended for people who snowboard often or are they still beneficial to the casual rider?

I was looking at a pair of Oakley Crowbar Crystal Blue/Fire Iridium goggles but maybe I'm just wasting my money.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

whatupdet said:


> Are goggles only recommended for people who snowboard often or are they still beneficial to the casual rider?
> 
> I was looking at a pair of Oakley Crowbar Crystal Blue/Fire Iridium goggles but maybe I'm just wasting my money.


No they are recommended for everyone,a few don't, but they are few and far between, and they are always squinting, which is not ideal, and if it happens to snow, you cannot see anything.

The lens of choice is you are only going to have one, in my opinion is the VR50 Pink Iridium, which is versatile in pretty much every condition if you only want one pair, quickly followed by the Hi-Yellow...

The problem is that light that is different to the designed use makes it difficult to see the terrain, or what is known as "flat light", this essentially means that everything is seen as 1 flat level, yo cannot see piles of snow cambers, etc, and can catch you off guard pretty badly...

I am a bit of a goggle fanatic, and never change my lens, i just buy more goggles with a different lens...!!! Until i bought the Airwaves though, as they are much like the Airbrake from Oakley, and very very easy to change with minimal effort, so if i am using the Airwaves i change lens, and have Red Iridium, Dark Grey, Persiommon, Balck Iridium, Hi-Yellow.

If i am not using the Airwaves and am using my crowbars, i have Clear, Hi-Yellow, Red Iridium, Black Iridium, and my gf uses the VR50 Pink Iridium... All Crowbars...

In Norway, the ligth can be extremely changeable, and with the short days, long nights, we go from day at 2pm to night at 3pm, so i found it easier to just change goggles initially as i was doing this every day it was easier and reduces the potential to scratch while fitting, the other thing is, is that i could buy the complete goggle for about £30 more than just the lens, so it made more sense, as you only needed to scratch or drop a lens once and that was the difference in cost for 2 or 3 frames... So cost wise it was beneficial as well...


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Some of mine... Haha


----------



## whatupdet (Jun 3, 2013)

I should have known better because even on a cloudy day I squint because I have sensitive eyes so if I'm on a mountain with snow I'll be blind without them, especially if it's not sunny. For now I'm only going to have one pair, down the road I'll likely have more but for now I just need the best pair in the day which you're saying is the Oakley Canopy Snow Goggle Digi-Camo Black VR50 Pink Iridium? Those look decent.

What are the benefits/disadvantages of the different colors? Hi-Yellow, Red Iridium etc.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

whatupdet said:


> What are the benefits/disadvantages of the different colors? Hi-Yellow, Red Iridium etc.


Do you use an iPhone...??? There is an app called OakleyView

https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/oakleyview-for-ipad/id389732071?mt=8

There may be others on websites that do similar, but you choose lens, light type of activity and you can actually see the difference... 

Oakley Sunglass Lens Tint | Oakley.com

Or you could try actually searching for it on your friend GOOGLE... :yahoo:


----------



## whatupdet (Jun 3, 2013)

Google...that's still around? :laugh:

I do have an iPhone, thanks.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

[fly] said:


> I've got some cheapo Scott goggles with the brown lenses. They're great in any light I've had them in, up until dusk, then they absolutely suck in the dark or when the ski hill has lights on. I had half a thought of buying a clear set of goggles, or maybe some yellow or amber. Is there one color that's better than another for nighttime riding, under lights?


Yellow or clear is good for night, I prefer yellow, it seems to highlight shadows better.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

so fantastic thread
It seems the best are:
Vr50 Pink Iridium
Persimmon
HI Persimmon

but the CANOPY are not with vr50 Ping Iridium, but VR 28

Oakley Canopy da neve | Store ufficiale Oakley | Italia

is HI Persimmon better than Persimmon?

Which CAnopy would you get with just one lens? I read someone saying he uses Fire Iridium only, but I fear it will be not good enough in low light or late afternoon/foggy days


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

lorcar said:


> so fantastic thread
> It seems the best are:
> Vr50 Pink Iridium
> Persimmon
> ...


I pretty sure HI - high intensity - just means reflective on the outside, slightly reduces light transmission because it reflects more.


----------

